# Lasers stored in NON carry on bags (Airtravel)



## brusiertd (Apr 7, 2005)

I am going to be flying soon and wanted to take my laser with me to show someone does anyone know or have had experiance with storing lasers in NON-Carry on bags ?


----------



## K-T (Apr 7, 2005)

From knive collectors I have heard different ways to travell. Once sends his stuff via mail upfront to where he is going, others put their knives in their luggage they are checking in at the counter. 

Even if there might not be a reason I know of,.I wouldn't keep the laser in your handluggage.


----------



## Raccoon (Apr 7, 2005)

There have been multiple threads regarding this subject that are worth a read. For the most part, it seams people have traveled with their lasers in their carry-on or in their shirt pocket without incident. Personally, I would keep it in my luggage with the batteries removed and in a separate location.

If you are worried about it getting stolen from your checked luggage, and you own a firearm, travel with your gun in the same suitcase and security CANNOT open your bag unless you are present. They'll call you from the plane if necessary. This is also the only time you're allowed to LOCK your luggage-- gun owners get preferential treatment. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashfan (Apr 7, 2005)

To the best of my knowledge, laser pointers are _not_ allowed in carry-on bags. Several years ago (after 9/11), I had a tiny, red keychain laser pointer on my keychain ($5 "toy"). At the time, I didn't know that laser pointers were not allowed, and it somehow got through two major city airports without incident. At a very small, local airport however, it was found by the inspectors. Luckily, I was able to take it back to the check-in counter, and they stuck it in a pocket of my checked luggage. But because of the incident, I had to go through extra screening at the gate.

After the red laser pointer incident, I put a greenie in my checked luggage, packed in a small accessory bag along with toiletries, etc. When I got back, the greenie was basically useless--very dim, diffused beam. I could never figure out what the problem was. It's my guess that these laser pointers may be rather delicate, and the jostling of my luggage somehow damaged the unit.

These days, I pack the greenie (a new one), in it's padded metal case before placing it in checked luggage. To date I've had no problems with transporting the laser pointer in this manner (knock on wood).


----------



## Raccoon (Apr 9, 2005)

You raise a good issue. Yes, green lasers ARE extremely fragile to temperature and shock. I can imagine it broke on its way down the luggage chute.

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## LaserMod (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah greenies + shock + extreme cold = /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## Raccoon (Apr 10, 2005)

well, the luggage compartment of modern aircraft shares the same atmosphere (temperature/pressure) as the passanger cabin.

It's just the process of checking in your bag, its descent through the convayor system, its abusive handling by the handling agent who literally throws the bag from the convayor into a luggage container, and then the container's trip onto the aircraft which is quite a bumpy ride.

My dad has worked at O'hare (ORD) for 38 years and can tell you horror stories. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

